# TORONTO 2015 - Pan American Games - Venues



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

TEBC said:


> What Canadians consider more important? Panamerican Games or Commonwealth Games?


Honestly, Canadians don't pay much attention to either of them. To our own detriment, Canada hasn't historically paid much attention to the rest of America, the USA excluded. Canada has traditionally had far stronger ties to England and Australia, but not when it comes to sport. 

Canada developed her own sports like basketball, football (north American), hockey, and baseball rather than adopting British pursuits like rugby, lawn bowls, cricket, and netball. As a consequence, the Commonwealth Games never really developed a strong following in Canada like it has in Australia, England, and South Africa, etc. 

Going forward, I can see the Pan American Games becoming more important to Canadians than the Commonwealth Games as Canada becomes more engaged with the rest of America and stronger bonds are made with countries such as Mexico, Chile, Brazil, Jamaica, etc.

I've noticed a change even in the last 10 years. Canadians are far more engaged with the nations of America than ever before. This is a welcome development and long over due.


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

My favorite city is Toronto has a great project but I think is gonna win Lima because that country never have had this competition and it´s trendy this movement in the world now.


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

bogota, lima ??? :lol::lol::lol::lol:
Toronto, of course ....


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

SVN2007 said:


> bogota, lima ??? :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Toronto, of course ....


All the continent has members in ODEPA and the majory of them are latinos. Then Bogota and Lima has same chance to win than Toronto.

Bogota says have support from Brazil , Lima from many small caribbean countries and Toronto I guess is gonna get support from US and Mexico.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Toronto has excellent infrastructures and it's time to host a major sporting event. Toronto shouldn't be left out just because it's in a more developed country.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Andres_Maz said:


> All the continent has members in ODEPA and the majory of them are latinos. Then Bogota and Lima has same chance to win than Toronto.
> 
> Bogota says have support from Brazil , Lima from many small caribbean countries and Toronto I guess is gonna get support from US and Mexico.


Hopefully, ODEPA members are far more professional and objective than that. The winner should be chosen based on merit, not regional favourtism.


----------



## DHLawrence (Jun 20, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Going forward, I can see the Pan American Games becoming more important to Canadians than the Commonwealth Games as Canada becomes more engaged with the rest of America and stronger bonds are made with countries such as Mexico, Chile, Brazil, Jamaica, etc.
> 
> I've noticed a change even in the last 10 years. Canadians are far more engaged with the nations of America than ever before. This is a welcome development and long over due.


You do know that Jamaica is in the Commonwealth, right?

I can see the Commonwealth Games also becoming more popular in Canada as time passes because immigrants to Canada are increasingly coming from Commonwealth countries like India and Pakistan, where the British sports are very popular. Interest in football (soccer) and cricket is growing in Canada, while interest in more American sports like baseball is declining. It's even happening in the Americas, with rubgy sevens being introduced at the Rio Olympics.

Interestingly, the Commonwealth Games started in Canada.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

DHLawrence said:


> You do know that Jamaica is in the Commonwealth, right?
> 
> I can see the Commonwealth Games also becoming more popular in Canada as time passes because immigrants to Canada are increasingly coming from Commonwealth countries like India and Pakistan, where the British sports are very popular. Interest in football (soccer) and cricket is growing in Canada, while interest in more *American sports* like baseball is declining. It's even happening in the Americas, with rubgy sevens being introduced at the Rio Olympics.
> 
> Interestingly, the Commonwealth Games started in Canada.


Yes, I do know that Jamaica is in the Commonwealth. Your comments regarding large immigrant populations from India, Pakistan, and Jamaica are valid. Thank you for pointing that out. 

I do take exception to you referring to baseball as American though. As a Canadian, I'd expect you to know that football, baseball, hockey, and basketball all have *Canadian roots.* These aren't sports that Americans gave Canada. A case in point: perhaps read the caption below!


----------



## DHLawrence (Jun 20, 2009)

Even so, it has been co-opted by the Americans, minimizing its Canadian roots to obscurity. And I was aware that football, basketball, and hockey are Canadian (though basketball is sort of a shared effort since Naismith invented it while in the US).


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Honestly, Canadians don't pay much attention to either of them. To our own detriment, Canada hasn't historically paid much attention to the rest of America, the USA excluded. Canada has traditionally had far stronger ties to England and Australia, but not when it comes to sport.
> 
> Canada developed her own sports like basketball, football (north American), hockey, and baseball rather than adopting British pursuits like rugby, lawn bowls, cricket, and netball. As a consequence, the Commonwealth Games never really developed a strong following in Canada like it has in Australia, England, and South Africa, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info..


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Hopefully, ODEPA members are far more professional and objective than that. The winner should be chosen based on merit, not regional favourtism.


But ODEPA do the same informal round as the OIC is trying to do now. Since the beggining it always been One from South one from North and some times Central and Caribe after North. 2015 supposed to be Central time, since none has bid it open for all, South has some favoritism but i think Toronto by far has a strong bid. will be hard.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I see. Toronto is going to feel cursed if they don't win. 2 failed Olympic bids and then a failed Pan American Games bid will be a tough pill to swallow.



DHLawrence said:


> Even so, it has been co-opted by the Americans, minimizing its Canadian roots to obscurity. And I was aware that football, basketball, and hockey are Canadian (though basketball is sort of a shared effort since Naismith invented it while in the US).


Baseball is only seen as being a US sport due the power of US television, film, and other media, but also due to the marketing muscle of MLB. The propagation of that idea has only cemented the inaccuracy. Baseball has always been part of the culture in many parts of Canada. It's simply taken a back seat to hockey, like all sports have, while the Canadian media has never been the powerful marketer that the US media has traditionally been.

Baseball has only been co-opted by the US in the eyes of people who chose to ignore historical accuracy in favour of powerful marketing. Expressions like 'America's national past time' is a good case in point. Calling it that cements the idea that it's American in the eyes of people who don't know any better. Baseball never left Canada. The US is 9 times bigger than Canada. Of course everything is going to be bigger there. Naturally, that's what people will see first. Baseball is a very big part of US culture, but that doesn't make it a US sport.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

If Toronto doesn't get this one, I doubt it will bid for anything else in the next decades:no:.


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

The major problem with the Bogoda bid is that Bogoda is located 2,640 M above sea level. This puts a lot of stress on athletes and will give them a lot of problems and can effect their health.
Bogoda has the third highest altitude of a city in the world. That is major disadvantage for the bid.


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bogota
Elevation: *2,640 m* (8,661 ft)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogotá

Very bad for athletes.
hno:


----------



## GDL!!! (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^
that´s not a big matter
because the mexico city´s 
elevation is 
2.240 m over sea nivel
and it hosted the olympic games 
in 1968


----------



## GDL!!! (Apr 4, 2009)

and i think
the pan american games goes to
Torono


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

It is a major disadvantage for the Bogoda bid. The mayor of Bogoda said the 2,640 M Altitude is a major disadvantage for their bid.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Toronto expects great tourism benefits as 2015 Pan Am Games host*

TORONTO, Oct. 22 /CNW/ -- TORONTO, Oct. 22 /CNW/ - Tourism Toronto and the Greater Toronto Hotel Association (GTHA) are hopeful that Toronto will be awarded the Pan / Parapan Am Games in 2015 for the significant tourism benefits it would bring to the city and province.

"The Pan Am Games would be terrific for the region's tourism industry," said David Whitaker, President and CEO of Tourism Toronto. "Having athletes, sports fans and media here, in particular from markets we are developing in Latin American countries, is a great opportunity to showcase Toronto. Equally important, the opportunity to expand and improve many of our venues will provide benefits for years to come."

Approximately 250,000 people are expected to attend Pan Am events in Toronto and area if the city hosts the Games, enjoying attractions, eating at restaurants and staying in city hotels.

"We're encouraged at the prospect of so many visitors coming to Toronto for the Games," said Terry Mundell, President and CEO of the GTHA. "Hotels in Toronto have committed 23,000 rooms per night for the peak Games period in 2015."

"The region welcomes 31 million people every year and offers close to 250 hotels and residences," said Hon. David Peterson, Chair, Toronto 2015 Bid Committee. "We have the accommodations to suit every Games visitor's preference for the perfect place to stay."

The Pan / Parapan Am Games is a major international multi-sport event, held every four years for athletes of the 42 PASO member nations. The Pan / Parapan American Games consists of all Summer Olympic sports, plus other events selected by the Pan American Sports Organization (PASO), and serve as an Olympic-qualifier for a number of the participating sports. The last edition of the Games was held in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil in July 2007 and the next will take place in Guadalajara, Mexico in October 2011. Cities pursuing the 2015 bid are Bogota, Colombia; Lima, Peru and Toronto, Canada. The 2015 host will be selected by PASO on November 6, 2009.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I would be disappointed if Toronto loses it. But, if that happens, good luck to the chosen city.


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

I am very confident that Toronto will win this bid.


----------



## fortcali (Aug 3, 2005)

me too, that bogota will win this bid


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

Bogoda Altitude is 2,640 M that will hurt its bid.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Quite frankly, I'm far more interested in Canada hosting a Pan American Games than a Commonwealth Games. Canada vs England in netball or Argentina vs Brazil in soccer? Australia vs Fiji in cricket or the USA vs Cuba in Volleyball. These are quite indicative of how these 2 multi sport events differ. I know which events I'd rather watch.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*"We are ready," says Peterson*

TORONTO, Oct. 30 /CNW/ - Toronto 2015 bid representatives today announced that they are ready for the final presentation to the Pan American Sport Organization (PASO) in Guadalajara, Mexico next week - and to bring the 2015 Pan/Parapan Am Games back to Toronto.

"We are ready," said Toronto 2015 Bid Chair, the Hon. David Peterson. "We have put together an excellent presentation and a terrific delegation, but won't stop working until the final decision is announced."

Peterson believes the team is ready for the November 6 presentation and vote with a bid that will appeal to the full PASO membership. The bid has evolved since its early days thanks to months of hard work, a successful evaluation visit by PASO in late August, and the time bid representatives have taken to meet with and listen to PASO voters at a number of key meetings and events.

The Toronto 2015 delegation will be led by Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty, who will be joined by senior colleagues from the federal and provincial government and the City of Toronto, as well as senior Canadian Olympic Committee officials and key business leaders.

Some well known Canadian athletes will also play a key role in the Toronto 2015 delegation, including Olympic silver medalist (and five-time Olympian) Charmaine Crooks, three-time Olympic medalist Curt Harnett, multiple Pan Am and Commonwealth Games medalist, Alexandra Orlando, and three-time Paralympic medalist and President of the Canadian Paralympic Committee, Carla Qualtrough.

Alexandra Orlando and Curt Harnett joined Peterson for the announcement at the Toronto Board of Trade earlier today.

"Major international sporting events like the Pan Am Games can provide a tremendous boost to the local economy through investment in new infrastructure, and a significant increase in tourism," said Carol Wilding, President and CEO of the Toronto Board of Trade. "The Pan Am Games can also serve to showcase the entire Toronto region to an international audience. These are two of the reasons the Board of Trade is happy to support this bid."

A new Canadian Tenors song, created and composed by the Tenors to provide a unique and powerful anthem for the bid, was also released. The video for the song, titled Your Moment is Here, can be watched at www.toronto2015.org/

The delegation will attend the PASO annual General Assembly November 4-6. The final presentations by each of the three bid cities (Bogota, Colombia, Lima, Peru and Toronto) will be made on Friday, November 6, and will be one hour-long, followed by up to 20 minutes of questions and answers. The decision is expected to be announced between 5:00 and 6:00 pm EST.

The Pan Am Games are a major international multi-sport event, held every four years for athletes of the 42 PASO member nations. The Pan American Games consists of all Summer Olympic sports, plus other non-Olympic events, and serve as an Olympic-qualifier for a number of participating sports. The last edition of the games was held in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil in July 2007 and the next is scheduled to take place in Guadalajara, Mexico in October 2011.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bogota has a good sports infraestructue is building a new airport to handle more than 15 millon of passengers per year is also the hub of several highways in Colombia. Has a 25,000 sports arena Coliseo El Campin that is the largest is south America and a 48,000 ,23,000 ( in construction) and 10,000 soccer stadiums and has proposed to build a larger Olympic Stadium. the sports arena that bogota hs are more than 10 and has public Olympic pools and has several lakes neerby to to water sports. Toronto is good candidate but why gave the Pan American Games to a country and a city that really does not care about the Pan american Games. Most of the athletes that will come will speak Spanish and Portuguese not English.


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Harryx5 said:


> Bogota has a good sports infraestructue is building a new airport to handle more than 15 millon of passengers per year is also the hub of several highways in Colombia. Has a 25,000 sports arena Coliseo El Campin that is the largest is south America and a 48,000 ,23,000 ( in construction) and 10,000 soccer stadiums and has proposed to build a larger Olympic Stadium. the sports arena that bogota hs are more than 10 and has public Olympic pools and has several lakes neerby to to water sports. Toronto is good candidate but why gave the Pan American Games to a country and a city that really does not care about the Pan american Games. Most of the athletes that will come will speak Spanish and Portuguese not English.


And many people in Toronto speak Spanish and Portuguese. Whats your point?

Toronto also has an airport that handles over 32 million people per year (double what Bogota's will handle)

Toronto has many stadiums and arenas that can hold 20,000 to 50,000 people.

Toronto also has many public pools, and Toronto is ON a lake.

Toronto obviously cares about the games if it decided to bid for them.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, it's getting down to crunch time. We'll all know the winning bid city in a week so perhaps it's just time to wish every one good luck and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Harryx5 said:


> Bogota has a good sports infraestructue is building a new airport to handle more than 15 millon of passengers per year is also the hub of several highways in Colombia. Has a 25,000 sports arena Coliseo El Campin that is the largest is south America and a 48,000 ,23,000 ( in construction) and 10,000 soccer stadiums and has proposed to build a larger Olympic Stadium. the sports arena that bogota hs are more than 10 and has public Olympic pools and has several lakes neerby to to water sports. Toronto is good candidate but why gave the Pan American Games to a country and a city that really does not care about the Pan american Games. *Most of the athletes that will come will speak Spanish and **Portuguese not English*.


So it means Canada should be excluded and the Pan American should become exclusive to spanish and portuguese speaking countries. 

Sorry but that doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Pan American Games Lima 2015* :cheers: :banana: web





































*Lima*

*Monumental Stadium *
*80093*

































*Olympic Stadium 67000*


















*National Stadium 50000*






























*Multi Sport*









*Multi Sport*

















*City*


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

i.m colombian canadian living in hamilton,on and my vote is for Bogota!:cheers:


----------



## sunnyisles (Apr 1, 2006)

Harryx5 said:


> Bogota has a good sports infraestructue is building a new airport to handle more than 15 millon of passengers per year is also the hub of several highways in Colombia. Has a 25,000 sports arena Coliseo El Campin that is the largest is south America and a 48,000 ,23,000 ( in construction) and 10,000 soccer stadiums and has proposed to build a larger Olympic Stadium. the sports arena that bogota hs are more than 10 and has public Olympic pools and has several lakes neerby to to water sports. Toronto is good candidate but why gave the Pan American Games to a country and a city that really does not care about the Pan american Games. Most of the athletes that will come will speak Spanish and Portuguese not English.


El Campin Coliseum does not sit 25000 people, that is its capacity for concerts, including the ground level, the capatity (all seater) is about 14-15 thousand people...


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Toronto or Bogota, I like both cities a lot.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

If inspirational theme songs are they key to winning such sport events bids, then Toronto has it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNatjoHMjBY


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

My vote goes to Lima:banana:


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bogotá 2015*

Olimpic village:










Events location:










Campin Stadium:









































































San Rafael reservoir (Aquatic competitions):










In addition to the existing sports infrastructure, also will be constructed a tennis stadium and 2 new arenas (is expected a new stadium, but there's no new information).


----------



## Joenkike (Jul 8, 2007)

Go!! Bogota... Bogotá, candidate city for the 2015 Pan American and Para Pan American Games, is at the heart of the Americas, an ideal geographical location which is close to all Pan American Sports Organization (PASO) member countries.

One of the important competitive advantages that Bogotá has in its bid to host the Pan American Games is proximity. Quick and easy transportation back and forth to Games’ venues will be guaranteed. In fact, 95% of the competitions and events will take place within three kilometers of the Panamerican Villa, a spacious and modern complex where all the athletes, trainers and staff will be housed. All of the competition venues, excepting shooting, equestrian and nautical sports, will take place near the Simón Bolívar Park. Sports as rowing, canoeing and sailing will take place at the beautiful Tominé reservoir, located 35 kilometers away.


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altitude_sickness

Altitude sickness
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Altitude sickness
Classification and external resources
ICD-10 T70.2
ICD-9 E902.0
DiseasesDB 8375 29615
eMedicine med/3225
MeSH D000532
Search Wiktionary Look up altitude sickness in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.

Altitude sickness, also known as acute mountain sickness (AMS), altitude illness, hypobaropathy, or soroche, is a pathological effect of high altitude on humans (and animals), caused by acute exposure to low partial pressure of oxygen at high altitude. It commonly occurs above *2,400 metres *(approximately 8,000 feet).[1][2] Acute mountain sickness can progress to high altitude pulmonary edema (HAPE) or high altitude cerebral edema (HACE).[1][3]

The causes of altitude sickness are not fully understood.[1][4] The percentage of oxygen in air remains essentially constant with altitude at 21% up until 70,000 feet (21,330 m), but the air pressure (and therefore the number of oxygen molecules) drops as altitude increases — consequently, the available amount of oxygen to sustain mental and physical alertness decreases above 10,000 feet (3,050 m).[5][6] Altitude sickness usually does not affect persons traveling in aircraft because the cabin altitude in modern passenger aircraft is kept to 8,000 feet (2,440 m) or lower.

A superficially related condition is chronic mountain sickness, also known as Monge's disease, occurring only after prolonged exposure to high altitude.[7]

An unrelated condition, often confused with altitude sickness, is dehydration, due to the higher rate of water vapor lost from the lungs at higher altitudes.
Contents
[hide]

* 1 Introduction
* 2 Signs and symptoms
* 3 Severe cases
* 4 Prevention
o 4.1 Strenuous activity
o 4.2 Altitude acclimatization
o 4.3 Drugs
o 4.4 Oxygen enrichment
o 4.5 Other methods
* 5 Treatment
* 6 See also
* 7 References
* 8 External links

[edit] Introduction

High altitude or mountain sickness is defined as a collection of nonspecific symptoms that can resemble a case of flu, carbon monoxide poisoning or a hangover caused by high altitudes[8]. It is hard to determine who will be affected by altitude-sickness, as there are no specific factors that compare with this susceptibility to altitude sickness. However, most people can climb up to 2500 meters (8000 ft) normally.

Generally, different people have different susceptibilities to altitude sickness. For some otherwise healthy people, Acute Mountain Sickness (AMS) can begin to appear at around 2000 meters (6,500 ft) above sea level, such as at many mountain ski resorts, equivalent to a pressure of 80 kPa. AMS is the most frequent type of altitude sickness encountered. Symptoms often manifest themselves six to ten hours after ascent and generally subside in one to two days, but they occasionally develop into the more serious conditions. Symptoms include headache, fatigue, stomach illness, dizziness, and sleep disturbance. Exertion aggravates the symptoms.

High altitude pulmonary edema (HAPE) and cerebral edema (HACE) are the most ominous of these symptoms, while AMS, retinal hemorrhage, and peripheral edema are less severe forms of the disease. The rate of ascent, altitude attained, amount of physical activity at high altitude, as well as individual susceptibility, are contributing factors to the onset and severity of high-altitude illness.

Altitude sickness usually occurs following a rapid ascent and can usually be prevented by ascending slowly.[9] In most of these cases, the symptoms are temporary and usually abate as altitude acclimatisation occurs. However, in extreme cases, altitude sickness can be fatal.

The word "soroche" came from South America and originally meant "ore", because of an old, incorrect belief that it was caused by toxic emanations of ores in the Andes mountains. [1]
[edit] Signs and symptoms
This sign near the peak of Mount Evans (elev. 14264 ft or 4,350 meters) in Colorado, USA, warns of altitude sickness symptoms.

Headaches are a primary symptom used to diagnose altitude sickness, although a headache is also a symptom of dehydration. A headache occurring at an altitude above 2,400 meters (8000 feet = 76 kPa), combined with any one or more of the following symptoms, can indicate altitude sickness:

* Lack of appetite, nausea, or vomiting
* Fatigue or weakness
* Dizziness or light-headedness
* Insomnia
* Pins and needles
* Shortness of breath upon exertion
* Persistent rapid pulse
* Drowsiness
* General malaise
* Peripheral edema (swelling of hands, feet, and face).

Symptoms that may indicate life-threatening altitude sickness include:

* pulmonary edema (fluid in the lungs):
o persistent dry cough
o fever
o shortness of breath even when resting
* cerebral edema (swelling of the brain):
o headache that does not respond to analgesics
o unsteady gait
o increased vomiting
o gradual loss of consciousness.



Bogoda 2,640 M above sea level is the most ever for a bidding city and above the dangerous 2,400 M level for altitude sickness.


----------



## Gil (Mar 11, 2005)

GDL!!! said:


> ^^^
> that´s not a big matter
> because the mexico city´s
> elevation is
> ...


Well given the other bid options were Detroit, Lyon and Buenos Aires. The votes went Mexico City-30, Detroit-14, Lyon-12 and Buenos Aires-2 with Mexico winning in the first round. All of the other cities are significantly lower in altitude, but I don't know what determining factors ruled them out.

That being said, it would be nice if Toronto finally won something. After losing out on two Olympic bids as well as an Expo bid.


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

Mexico City is 2.240 m above sea level. Bogoda is 2,640 M above sea level above the dangerous 2,400 M level above sea level for altitude sickness.


----------



## SANTIS1129 (Aug 6, 2008)

My voto is for Bogotá!!! Go go go Bogotá.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Go Lima!!!!

¡2015 Pan American Games go Lima!


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

LIMA!!


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

Toronto 2015.


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

Toronto.......


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

Aireos said:


> *Bogotá 2015*
> 
> Olimpic village:
> 
> ...


Go Bogota Go Bogota!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

when it will be decided?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

TEBC said:


> when it will be decided?


Next Friday, 6 November 2009.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Toronto 2015.


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

BOGOTA 2015


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*LIMA*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

What's the capacity of that Lima stadium?


----------



## RCSdeBogotá (Jun 25, 2009)

Where's Lima's video? BTW, my vote is for Bogotá


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

isaidso said:


> What's the capacity of that Lima stadium?


50000







RCSdeBogotá said:


> Where's Lima's video? BTW, my vote is for Bogotá


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

isaidso said:


> What's the capacity of that Lima stadium?





Indochine said:


> 50000


It's 60,000, to assure Olympic capacity for a future Olympic bid.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*^^*
*Olympic Stadium 67000*









*Monumental Stadium 
80093*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*City's hopes rest with PanAm bid *
4 November 2009
The Toronto Star

A favourable outcome is by no means certain but there is good cause to be optimistic regarding the odds of hosting the 2015 Pan Am Games. The local bid committee appears to have done everything right - securing vital government support, travelling the world to connect with key decision-makers and, most important of all, producing a landmark proposal involving not just Toronto but the whole Golden Horseshoe.

"There's nothing left to chance," former premier David Peterson, chair of the bid committee, said before leaving for Guadalajara, where the Pan American Sports Organization gathers today for a meeting that culminates Friday with selection of the winning city.

Peterson is being joined by Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty, Mayor David Miller and a host of other local Pan Am boosters. They have a convincing story to tell.

The municipalities, province and country are ready to invest $1.43 billion to build facilities and stage the Games for 10,000 athletes and officials from more than 40 countries in the western hemisphere.

An entire athletes' village is to be constructed in the West Don Lands area of Toronto's waterfront. A new stadium is to be built in Hamilton. And a host of other brand new sports facilities are to be built, including Olympic-sized swimming pools and a velodrome.

The competition to host the Games in 2015 is coming from Bogota, Colombia, and Lima, Peru. While Toronto bid supporters believe they will get a majority of the 52 votes to be cast, it is a secret ballot, so they cannot be certain that assurances they have received will translate into votes on Friday. One possible factor working against Toronto is that Peru has never hosted these Games, while Canada has held them twice, both times in Winnipeg.

At stake in the bid are some 15,000 jobs, mainly in construction, and another $2 billion in spinoff economic activity. Toronto is expecting to reap gains, but so should communities from Durham to Niagara.

And the benefits won't just be economic. Transit improvements, new affordable housing and badly needed sports infrastructure could be lasting legacies of these Games.

Finally, there is the potential psychological uplift for Toronto after the disappointments of losing out in bids for the 1996 and 2008 Olympics, not to mention a dreary cast of losing local sports teams. "This city needs a win," says Peterson. He's right. Let's hope it comes in Guadalajara this week.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Indochine said:


> *^^*
> *Olympic Stadium 67000*
> 
> 
> ...


That "Olympic Stadium" is less than 50,000 in real capacity and isn't even being considered as the main stadium for the Lima bid. Monumental will be converted to a proper all seater stadium (terraces will be fitted with seats).


----------



## Robin155 (Aug 2, 2004)

Bogoda altitude of 2,640 M is stressful for athletes and is harmful.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Robin155 said:


> Bogoda altitude of 2,640 M is stressful for athletes and is harmful.


You're starting to sound like a broken record. You've mentioned that many many times. Do you have anything positive to say about Peru or Colombia? I'm from Toronto too, but that doesn't mean you have to put down the competition. You're not giving people from the nations of America a very good impression of Canadians. Sportsmanship? Friendliness? Respect for other countries? hno:

Good luck to all the bidders. I'm sure whom ever wins tomorrow will do a great job hosting the 42 nations of America in 2015! kay:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Each of the bids has it's strengths and weaknesses.

Bagota: 
Strengths:
- Compact bid plan
- Most venues in place
- Some sporting experience
Weaknesses:
- High altitude

Lima:
Strengths:
- Hasn't hosted before
- Some venues in place
- The compromise between ready Bagota and more larger Toronto
Weaknesses:
- Lack of sporting experience
- May be a challenge to get venues ready in time

Toronto:
Strengths:
- Most venues in place
- Excellent sporting experience
- A great chance to renew interest in the North American (particularly USA) market
Weaknesses:
- A half baked Olympic style bid for the Pan American games (simply put even with new venues, it won't do much help for any future Olympic bid)
- Venues spread out (though transportation is excellent and should compensate for the distance of venues)

At any rate its anyone's race, should we give it to Bagota, readily available at the risk of altitude? Or Toronto, a willing to build and will build in time to complete the necessary venues? Or Lima, the compromise, at the risk of lack of experience?

Anyways, my support is for Toronto, in spite of the distance of venues, that area of the Americas really could use a revisit and get the Pan American games more popular, perhaps even become a mainstream event.


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

The decision will be made here in my city tomorrow. Good luck everyone!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The decision is completely unpredictable but good luck Toronto! :cheers2:.


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

tomorrow? Good luck all!


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Go Bogota! Go Toronto! 
Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations Toronto.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Toronto! :applause: :applause: :dj:

Finally a major sporting event is being held in TO.

I'm glad you've won. kay:


----------



## Bluejays753 (Sep 1, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!:cheers::banana::rock::righton::drunk::booze:


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm most excited that Hamilton is finally getting a new stadium.


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Toronto 2015 Rio 2016!!


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Toronto!

It will be another time. For now, the nearest event in the city will be the 2011 FIFA U-20 World Cup.



Robin155 said:


> Bogo*d*a altitude of 2,640 M is stressful for athletes and is harmful.





Lord David said:


> B*a*gota:


The city name is *Bogotá*.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The main stadium will be built in the city of Hamilton about 45 minutes from Toronto. This is the stadium that will be built.










After the games the Hamilton Tiger-Cats of the CFL will expand the stadium to 30,000 which will look like this.


----------



## RobinhoBrasil10 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hamilton is far ways down the Qew where I live in Scarbrough. That aint Toronto it's a whole diiferent metro areahno:.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

RobinhoBrasil10 said:


> Hamilton is far ways down the Qew where I live in Scarbrough. That aint Toronto it's a whole diiferent metro areahno:.


exactly. i completely agree. However, Hamilton needs a stadium. Toronto not so much.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope they release some detailed sketches for the stadium in Hamilton ... the ones we've been seeing all this while seem very rushed to me.


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TORONTO!

- from the only other capital city that is located beside a "Great" lake.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Toronto 2015!

:dance:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Pan Am win opens city's wallet in hard times
Key aquatic centre, housing on the way, but Smitherman urges caution on budget*
6 November 2009
The Globe and Mail

Millions of dollars will start to flow quickly to build new swimming pools, other sports venues and affordable housing, thanks to Toronto’s decisive first-ballot victory to host the 2015 Pan American Games.

“It’s very significant good news for Toronto,” said a jubilant Mayor David Miller, speaking yesterday from Guadalajara, Mexico, moments after 33 of 52 delegates to the Pan American Sport Organization voted for the city’s $1.4-billion bid, beating out Lima and Bogota.

It was a satisfying win for a city that had lost two Olympic bids, to Atlanta in 1996 and Beijing in 2008. And the rewards will be concrete: Topping the list of investments are a $170-million aquatic centre – with two 50-metre pools and a dive tank – at the University of Toronto’s Scarborough campus, a $150-million, 15,000-seat track-and-field stadium in Hamilton, and 2,100 units of affordable housing in Toronto’s West Don Lands, site of the athletes village.

Without the Pan Am Games, new housing in the West Don Lands, a waterfront community in the early stages of development, would not be fully rolled out for 15 years. With funds in place, the housing will be ready for 8,500 athletes for the Games – July 10-26, 2015 – before being turned over as affordable housing.

“It’s a wonderful legacy of the Games,” said Mr. Miller of the athletes’ village. “It means people will be able to live in that community much faster.”

In Toronto’s east end, students and faculty at the U of T’s Scarborough campus were celebrating Friday night, knowing an international-standard aquatic facility is finally in sight.

The cost of the $170-million project is split between the federal, provincial and municipal governments, with 22 per cent coming from the university.

“It’s really a special moment for us, and you might say a formative moment for us,” said Franco Vaccarino, principal of U of T Scarborough. “It’s more than a facility. It’s a point of pride for the broader community. It will create a legacy that will endure well beyond the Pan Am Games.”

He credited the buzz around the Games with fast-tracking a project that had been treading water for five years. “Getting the Pan Am Games here really creates a whole different dimension of potential for [the facility],” Dr. Vaccarino said.

Despite euphoria over the win, there are some political points of tension over what transit investments should be made for the Games.

Mr. Miller argues governments should accelerate plans for a new light-rail line to Scarborough-Malvern that would connect to the aquatic centre in Scarborough. “If you have a competition venue you have to have rapid transit to it,” he said.

But Ontario Deputy Premier and Infrastructure and Energy Minister George Smitherman – who brushed aside questions yesterday about a possible run for Toronto mayor next year – urged caution about adding new transit options to the mix because of the Games.

“It is a little bit as if some people’s expectations are not being recalibrated for the fiscal reality we are operating in,” he said, citing budget pressures on the city and the province. “I would want to be a bit cautious on that.”

News of the victory caught many off guard, as it came an hour or so earlier than expected.

“I walked into the room and saw arms in the air and people screaming and splashing drinks on the floor,” said Peter Kent, the federal minister of state for foreign affairs in the Americas, who had joined city, provincial and bid officials at a downtown office to await the announcement. “It was a wonderful rush of adrenalin.”

In separate interviews, officials with the federal, provincial and city governments all praised each other for the high level of co-operation, including funding commitments early on, to secure the bid.

The Ontario and federal governments have pledged $500-million each toward the $1.4-billion bid, with contributions from Toronto and other municipalities.

Canada has twice hosted the Pan Am Games – both in Winnipeg, in 1967 and 1999. The latter event turned a small profit of $8-million and galvanized the central Canadian city, said Sandy Riley, former chairman of Winnipeg’s 1999 Games committee.

“There’s a lot of things that were done that made the community facilities work better, but that was not the real legacy. The real legacy was the impact it had on the community working together,” he said. “It had a huge impact in pulling together different parts of our community to work on a common project.”

The Winnipeg Pan Am Games were a more modest affair than Toronto’s, with a budget of about $140-million. It included the construction of a baseball stadium, used today by the city’s Goldeyes baseball team, and a renovation of the Pan Am pool built for the Games 32 years earlier.


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

I dont like stadium


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Do you realize that Hamilton is a city of only 700,000 people? It was never going to be as large or lavish as the one in Rio. This stadium needs to be usable after the Games. The Hamilton Tiger Cats are the local (Canadian football) football team, but usually only draw 25,000 to 30,000 fans/game. Building something much larger than this would be ill advised. 

Here's where they play now:








*Oskee Wee Wee, Oskee Wa Wa!*









http://media.hamiltonspectator.topscms.com/images/bc/75/672ed63f43f1a383ef2c8106f432.jpeg
http://static.cdn.mrx.ca/cfl/ham/images/newser/2009/07/IWS74836.jpg



Aireos said:


> Congrats Toronto!
> 
> It will be another time. For now, the nearest event in the city will be the 2011 FIFA U-20 World Cup.


Thank you for being a good sport. Just be persistent, it will happen for Bogota. This region of Canada has been trying to land a major multi-sport event for 89 years. The last time was the 1930 Commonwealth Games in Hamilton (where the Pan Am athletics stadium will be built). It's been many many 'no's' for southern Ontario. Finally, a 'yes'!


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I imagine the stadium in Hamilton will look much better after the games when the second deck for the opposing stand will be built ... giving it a more symmetrical look.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

koolio said:


> I imagine the stadium in Hamilton will look much better after the games when the second deck for the opposing stand will be built ... giving it a more symmetrical look.


For the stadium image that is circulating, doesn't that stadium capacity seem really low to you ? It looks like at least 10,000 seats in each tier of seating. The expansion for the Hamilton Tiger Cats looks like a stadium with capacity of 45,000 at the bare minimum, not just 30,000. Let's consider that Commonwealth in Edmonton seats 62,000 fans, has 2 decks on each side, and barely any end zone seats.

Am I the only one who thinks the render doesn't look representative? Is the first one really only half the size of the second?:

*Hamilton's Pan American Games Stadium: 30,000 seats*









*Edmonton's Commonwealth Stadium: 62,000 seats*








http://www.gov.edmonton.ab.ca/attractions_recreation/documents/CityGov/30054.jpg


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Will this replace the current one? That one is in a right state.


----------



## DHLawrence (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, Ivor Wynne Stadium's days are numbered. Once the new one is finished, Ivor Wynne will be demolished.


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

JYDA said:


> The main stadium will be built in the city of Hamilton about 45 minutes from Toronto. This is the stadium that will be built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, it looks very nice.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

It's about damn time.

Ivor Wynne is a real beater.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ivor Wynne is a dump, but it's still a far better place to watch football than most other stadia in Canada. The sight lines at Ivor Wynne are as good as it gets. I'd rather have a good view than nice amenities.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

I find it interesting how one of the publicities for Lima 2015 includes a clear shot of a Toronto-based bank!


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

isaidso said:


> For the stadium image that is circulating, doesn't that stadium capacity seem really low to you ? It looks like at least 10,000 seats in each tier of seating. The expansion for the Hamilton Tiger Cats looks like a stadium with capacity of 45,000 at the bare minimum, not just 30,000. Let's consider that Commonwealth in Edmonton seats 62,000 fans, has 2 decks on each side, and barely any end zone seats.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the render doesn't look representative? Is the first one really only half the size of the second?:
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced that is a final rendering. Chances are good that it may not look anything like that. 

This is a render of a soccer stadium to be built in Burlington.









I've read people claim that it will hold 10-12,000 seats. The official bid book states that it will only be for 2,500. Who knows what the thing will actually look like.


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been a long time reader of this amazing forum, and this is my first post! 

I too have wondered about that new Pan American Stadium being too small, and the renderings seem to represent a stadium of about 45,000 minimum.

Why don't they just build the entire thing, both sides with 2 decks, for the Pan Am Games? There is PLENTY of time. Does it make too much sense?

For a city of 5 million, this Toronto bid seems really under scaled.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to SSC! I'm glad someone else agrees. The render isn't representative and it seems strange that they don't just build the 30,000 seater. 15,000 is far too small for a Pan American Games athletics stadium. Hamilton could fill that all by itself, then there's the rest of the Golden Horseshoe: over 8 million people in total.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The seating capacity would be 15K for the Pan Ams, and then expanded to 30K afterwards? Usually main stadiums for a multi-sport event would be reduced and not increased. Why couldn't they build a 30K capacity stadium and it can remain at that capacity even after the Pan Ams?


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ They are nor taking the Pan Am Games seriously!
And 45min form Toronto? :bash:

After Rio and Moterrey, this looks like a HUGE STEP BACK.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

rafamlopes said:


> ^^ They are nor taking the Pan Am Games seriously!
> And 45min form Toronto? :bash:
> 
> After Rio and Moterrey, this looks like a HUGE STEP BACK.


That was my first reaction when I saw the athletics stadium proposed. It's been branded a Toronto games, but it's really a Golden Horseshoe Games. The games are being spread out throughout the region with only some of the events planned for Toronto. 

The opening and closing ceremonies will be in Toronto, but not in the athletics stadium. They will take place at Skydome (Rogers Centre), a Canadian football/baseball stadium. The athletics stadium won't be in Toronto, but the City of Hamilton, Canada's 9th largest city.

I understand why it's being built there, but it's rather misleading to call these a Toronto Games.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> The seating capacity would be 15K for the Pan Ams, and then expanded to 30K afterwards? Usually main stadiums for a multi-sport event would be reduced and not increased. Why couldn't they build a 30K capacity stadium and it can remain at that capacity even after the Pan Ams?


It doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Someone at SSP is suggesting that the stadium holds 27,000 without the end zone seats, and 42,000 with them. If that's accurate, it all makes far more sense.


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey! These new renderings look great and are what we SHOULD be seeing for the panam games. Winnipeg stadium is similar in design and holds almost 30,000, with only a small endzone seating on one side.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The race to build a Pan Am Games village has begun *
20 November 2009
The Globe and Mail

With the recent announcement that Toronto will host the 2015 Pan American Games, the ongoing transformation of Hogtown's lakeside wastelands into living urban fabric may have gotten a serious kick in the right direction. Or maybe not. A great deal remains to be seen. I'll set out my apprehensions in a moment. But here are the facts.

Staging the event will require a secure central location where 8,500 athletes and officials from across the Pan American world can live comfortably, train, practise and relax for the duration of the games. The winning bid included a scheme, drafted by the Toronto firm regionalArchitects, for a new, purpose-built village to house this large group of people. (The designers estimate that the Pan Am village will house a population three times the size of the crowd of competitors expected to turn out for Vancouver's 2010 Olympics.) This mixed-use development will go up in the now-vacant West Don Lands, one of the parcels overseen by Waterfront Toronto, the crown corporation charged with turning former industrial properties into livable pieces of city.

Crafted by regionalArchitects' John van Nostrand and Drew Sinclair, the village plan is interesting in its attempt to offer workable solutions, in a single architectural package, to two different problems. The first is the housing of athletes and staff for the short time of the games, and the second is the long-term provision of dwellings for Torontonians.

The village scheme features buildings of two general types. One is temporary, and will cost about $50-million. The large common dining hall (a tented structure), the welcome centre and other components useful only during the games will be demolished after their conclusion. A 50-metre swimming pool will be relocated elsewhere in the Golden Horseshoe after the event, and a swatch of playing fields and practice areas located south of the east-west railway corridor, which bounds the site on one side, will be returned to Waterfront Toronto for future development as a residential neighbourhood.

The other construction in the West Don Lands – the main focus of the estimated $1-billion in public financing to be poured into the site – is to be permanent. The mid-rise apartment blocks and townhouses, stretched along an extension of Front Street East that will end at the new Don River Park, will shelter the athletes and staff during the games. Afterwards, Mr. Sinclair said in an interview, the bunks in the buildings will be converted into apartments priced across the “spectrum of affordable housing.” After the athletes have moved on, there will be room for about 4,000 permanent residents.

I appreciate the ambition that went into the plan prepared for the Pan Am Games committee. I like the team's renderings of what their Pan Am village might look like, with raking, saucy rooflines and colourful facades.

My hesitation about this scheme comes partly from the fact that, at the present time, nobody knows what the village will look like. Mr. van Nostrand and Mr. Sinclair only prepared a proposal that helped Toronto's pitch to win; they will not be in charge of the execution of the village.

“Individual parcels will be let out to different developers and providers of affordable housing, with their own architects and planners,” Mr. van Nostrand said. These architects will probably not create something truly awful, since Waterfront Toronto will be guiding the design process according to rules that have been painstakingly worked out over the past several years. (Waterfront Toronto's guidelines regarding height, size of footprint, building envelope and other technical matters were honoured in regionalArchitects' plan, Mr. van Nostrand said.)

But those rules were meant to be implemented over decades – not in a scant five years. What's to prevent haste from making a mess of things? In the rush to have everything in the village ready for 2015, design quality could be sacrificed on the altar of expediency. With the pressure of time on them, the yet-to-be-named architects and builders will surely be tempted to trim the construction budgets to the minimum, eliminating refinements that should be part and parcel of every new development on the waterfront.

The West Don Lands territory is an immense asset and opportunity that must not be squandered by quick-build developers interested only in reaping a windfall off the $1-billion public investment in the Pan Am village.

In the run-up to the Pan American Games, Toronto has been given something new to worry about: a possible hitch in Waterfront Toronto's efforts to bring urban vitality to the water, which have seemed so promising until now.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Toronto will make an excellent job! kay:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Toronto 2015
Lima 2019
Birmingham US 2023


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Is Rio De Janeiro planing to re-use any of the facilities from the Pan-American Games at Rio? 
I'm not thinking at big stadiums, but rather stuff like the olympic village?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

The Village apartments were sold after the Pan Am Games.

A new Village will be built.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> The Village apartments were sold after the Pan Am Games.
> 
> A new Village will be built.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

2019 Lima, Peru
2023 Caracas, Venezelua
2027 Los Angeles, United States
2031 Buenos Aires, Argentina
2035 Kingstown, Jamacia


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ottawa should ask Toronto if it can host some Pan Am Games events, Coun. says*
11 January 2010
The Canadian Press

OTTAWA _ A city councillor wants to see if Ottawa can get a piece of Toronto's action during the Pan American Games in 2015.

Gloucester-South Nepean Coun. Steve Desroches plans to bring a motion to the next corporate services and economic development committee asking the City of Ottawa to ask Toronto about opportunities to host events in the nation's capital.

``I think it's important to start these decisions as soon as possible,'' Desroches said Monday.

Ottawa would receive economic benefits from the games and youths would be inspired by the athletes, Desroches said. At the same time, athletes coming from all over the Americas could get a taste of Canada's capital region, he noted.

Desroches has engaged Ottawa Senators president Cyril Leeder in the discussion, in addition to the city's economic development department and Ottawa Tourism.

The Pan American Sport Organization in November announced that Toronto and the Golden Horseshoe region will host the 2015 games. The games attract athletes from 42 countries in North America, South America, Central America and the Caribbean.

The Toronto organizing committee is expecting the games will attract 250,000 visitors to the provincial capital for two weeks in July 2015.

Like the Olympics, the Pan American games are held every four years and the sporting events are similar. The 2011 games will be in Guadalajara, Mexico.

Desroches said when Ottawa hosted the 2009 world junior hockey championships, there were pre-competition games outside the city. Exhibition games and practices were played throughout Ontario, including games in the Greater Toronto Area.

Expanding the games outside the Toronto area would help enhance Canada's experience with the spectacle, he said.

Desroches said Ottawa could host exhibition games or offer practice facilities to athletes.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ottawa is way too far away. That's a good 5 hours on the freeway!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Province vows airport rail link by 2015 Games*
13 March 2010
The Toronto Star

Ontario Transportation Minister Kathleen Wynne is vowing to have the much-delayed train link between Pearson International Airport and downtown Toronto running in time for the 2015 Pan Am Games.

Wynne made the pledge after Mayor David Miller told a Pan Am panel Friday he had no faith the province and Ottawa would manage to build "a tiny 1.3-kilometre spur" track connecting the Georgetown GO line and Pearson in time for the event.

Wynne later told the Star the line as it exists wouldn't be able to handle airport-downtown traffic, but a major upgrade, cost-shared by the province and Ottawa, will see trains rolling by July 2015.

"We're working very hard and we're committed to delivering this for the 2015 Pan Am Games," Wynne said.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

One can only hope they can get their act together and get this accomplished.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Ottawa is just being silly. It's best hope is hosting some preliminary Football rounds but even that seems a long shot!


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, for a big city like Toronto not to have direct rail link to it's airport is incredible. hno:


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

geoone said:


> Wow, for a big city like Toronto not to have direct rail link to it's airport is incredible. hno:


I agree, it's quite strange.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

That's them lazy Canucks for ya. They're probably like, sure, the locals and tourists can just get to the city using taxis and shuttle buses.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Lord David said:


> That's them lazy Canucks for ya. They're probably like, sure, the locals and tourists can just get to the city using taxis and shuttle buses.


Nope why spend money on tourists or travellers......They have money spend it on taxis.

Very few cities in Canada can claim rail transit connects to airports. Vancouver has, Montreal might? Or may be working on connections.

Australia doesn't do so well for rail connections either. Perth? Melbourne? Brisbane? Adelaide? Sydney, might have?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Montreal does have a rail link to the airport. They have a far better subway than Toronto too. Montreal's subway is the same size as Toronto's despite it all being concentrated in the core. Toronto's downtown 'network' is so tiny it's shocking.



no123one said:


> I agree, it's quite strange.


Rail in Toronto is atrocious. The subway (TTC) is one quarter the size it needs to be, inter-regional rail (GO Train) is sporadic to the point that it's not considered a viable option for most, and inter-city rail (VIA) is not much better. That there is no rail link to the airport is just the tip of the iceberg. This is car central. 

Even Torontonians who consider themselves environmentally responsible view rail as somewhat frivolous. It will take a cultural shift here to turn things around and perhaps a generation or two.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Is it OK to have corporate sponsors on venue names during the Pan American Games? Because two of the 215 PAG venues (SkyDome and Air canada Centre) have corporate sponsors in their current names.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Air Canada Centre would need to be renamed for the duration of the games. Rogers Centre will probably just be called the Pan Am Games Stadium or something along those lines.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

isaidso said:


> ^^ Montreal does have a rail link to the airport. They have a far better subway than Toronto too. Montreal's subway is the same size as Toronto's despite it all being concentrated in the core. Toronto's downtown 'network' is so tiny it's shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing on the airport website mentions direct links to the airport. There is the Dorval station roughly 2km from the terminals with shuttle buses running, nothing right at the terminals themselves.

As of right now Vancouver is the only airport with rail link in any form right at the airport terminals.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> Nope why spend money on tourists or travellers......They have money spend it on taxis.
> 
> Very few cities in Canada can claim rail transit connects to airports. Vancouver has, Montreal might? Or may be working on connections.
> 
> Australia doesn't do so well for rail connections either. Perth? Melbourne? Brisbane? Adelaide? Sydney, might have?


Well I know for a fact that Brisbane and Sydney do have a dedicated rail station for their respective International Airports. For Melbourne it's a matter of feasibility than supposed laziness . With the Brisbane and Sydney ones not fairing too well, one questions if we should waste taxpayer money on a potential white elephant project.

A rail connection for Melbourne is decades away, or at least a proposal should we wish to bid for another Olympics (I'm sure we can't last on our Skyway shuttle service from the city in any bid, it needs to be more than that and taxis).

This is Toronto we're talking about, one would assume that Canada's largest city would have some sort of dedicated train link to the mass transit system.

Oh well, perhaps a proposal when they bid for an Olympics again.

Oh and it's not just the "why spend money on tourists or travelers" thing, after all once investment comes in, such rail links should be a part of the mass transit system of a city, perhaps with dedicated trains coming from the city centre sure, but effectively a new rail line being put into action. After all, the investment should pay off once people use such rail links for convenience.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

koolio said:


> Air Canada Centre would need to be renamed for the duration of the games. Rogers Centre will probably just be called the Pan Am Games Stadium or something along those lines.


Why can't it just revert back to the SkyDome during the PanAms?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Calvin W said:


> Nothing on the airport website mentions direct links to the airport. There is the Dorval station roughly 2km from the terminals with shuttle buses running, nothing right at the terminals themselves.
> 
> As of right now Vancouver is the only airport with rail link in any form right at the airport terminals.


You may be correct, but I do know that Dorval is a station on the inter regional rail network in and around Montreal. I just assumed the stop was at the airport.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

isaidso said:


> You may be correct, but I do know that Dorval is a station on the inter regional rail network in and around Montreal. I just assumed the stop was at the airport.


Toronto may still become the second Canadian city after Vancouver, but my money is on Calgary next.

How many venues will be on a transit line? Subway, LRT, or Go Train?


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

any updates? (2)


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

We're 365 days away now.

You can track work done here - http://www.toronto2015.org/venues

Aquatics Centre










Soccer Stadium










Athletics Stadium










Velodrome


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## jaimechiva (Jan 16, 2009)

*TORONTO 2015 OFFICIAL SONG*​
"Together We Are One" - Serena Ryder


----------



## jaimechiva (Jan 16, 2009)

The *Toronto 2015* PanAm torch arrived today to Canada from Teotihuacán, México and it will take 41 days traveling around Canada.

*The design​*
​
Torch relay information http://www.toronto2015.org/torch-relay



​
*Technical data*
41 days
3,000 torchbearers
5,000+ kilometres on the road
15,000+ kilometres in the air
130 communities
60+ alternative modes of transportation

*OFFICIAL SITE* http://www.toronto2015.org/
[URL="https://www.facebook.com/toronto2015?fref=ts"]TORONTO 2015
[/URL]@TO2015


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

So Rogers Centre is simply being referred to as:

PAD-Pan Am Ceremonies Venue

According to my opening ceremony tickets


----------



## flashman (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolute scores of tickets still available. It was always going to be an event that lost money as a sort of trial run to see if Toronto could host an Olympics. 

It may well be that this event encourages further bids to bring the summer Olympics to Toronto, but it will come at a high price. Considering how intimate some of the venues are, there's not a huge number of tickets to sell but the numbers right now are very disappointing.

The PR spin now is that ticket sales for such events are always slow until the torch relay begins. Let's hope it's a long, slow relay.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The marketing campaign was all but non-existent till about 2 weeks ago. That said, Toronto seems to be a city that only supports things that they deem trendy, cool, or the 'best'. They won't get behind it out of sheer love of sports like in other cities like Melbourne, Chicago, or London. It doesn't help that most Canadians don't know what the Pan American Games are.

That said, this is a very big market so I expect the venues to be near full when the Games start.


----------



## Arseniq33 (Apr 16, 2011)

isaidso said:


> The marketing campaign was all but non-existent till about 2 weeks ago. That said, Toronto seems to be a city that only supports things that they deem trendy, cool, or the 'best'. They won't get behind it out of sheer love of sports like in other cities like Melbourne, Chicago, or London. It doesn't help that most Canadians don't know what the Pan American Games are.
> 
> That said, this is a very big market so I expect the venues to be near full when the Games start.


Montreal is the exact same.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Arseniq33 said:


> Montreal is the exact same.


I noticed that as well. Sports is far more deeply engrained outside of the big 3 cities.


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

Pan Am athletics stadium just about done

https://twitter.com/YULionsTrack/status/611638416967602176










Beach volleyball stadium as well

https://twitter.com/MrTuktoyaktuk/status/612334262558179328


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Quite a big difference between the Rio athletics stadium and the one we built. Theirs seated 70,000+. That said, we would have been left with a white elephant if we built a new stadium that size. Neither our football or soccer team needs anything larger than BMO.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Quite a big difference between the Rio athletics stadium and the one we built. Theirs seated 70,000+.


I'm not sure that's right. I thought they were expanding it for the 2016 Games to reach a capacity of 60k. Previously it was about 40k I think.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

RobH said:


> I'm not sure that's right. I thought they were expanding it for the 2016 Games to reach a capacity of 60k. Previously it was about 40k I think.



Yep, 45K on Pan Am and 60K in the Olympics...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok, I stand corrected. There's still quite a discrepancy between the Rio and Toronto athletics stadia for the PAG.


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

*Pan American Games Toronto 2015, Opening Ceremony*


----------

